# Groenewald



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone selling to groene's in laingsburg on the 10th of Dec?

I plan to be there to observe only.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Wish the fur prices would come up a little. Guess it has to go with the way the economy is.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Just my opinion, but you guys selling to Groney ought to be ashamed of yourselves. Groney comes into the state with nothing in mind but his own profit. Support the local guys, or better yet, take the little time and effort to attend one of the many state assoc. sales. These are the guys who are supporting our FRAGILE, right to trap. Groney ain't gonna do nothing. Roger


----------



## 270 Jake (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes I can agree that we as trappers should support local business and our state association, but it simply does not make economic sense for ourselves. Small part time trappers like myself cannot afford to travel long distances to sell a couple hides. I used to sell to F&Ts, but consider Groenys this year because being located in Northeast Lower Michigan offers few other options if you dont put up your own fur. Selfish maybe and foolish in the long run, but I am not in the position right now to spend too much money on marketing fur. I see where you are coming from, but there are two sides to every story.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

We are starting to acumulate some more furs. I really don't want to sell to him again. My friends uncle sold many blue **** in the grease and got good money (15.00-oh brother). He wouldn't even take my or others streatched blue???He did ask me what I wanted for some prime *****.....I was shocked and said....what youll give me.:bloos: Don't do that!:rant: Times are tough!:help:


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Just my opinion, but you guys selling to Groney ought to be ashamed of yourselves. Groney comes into the state with nothing in mind but his own profit. Support the local guys, or better yet, take the little time and effort to attend one of the many state assoc. sales. These are the guys who are supporting our FRAGILE, right to trap. Groney ain't gonna do nothing. Roger


The post was actually to see if anyone else would be there from MS that I haven't met yet. I would also like to see some other furs that are put up to compare with the ones I am doing. 

As far as being ashamed, I don't understand that. Everyones lives have different circumstances. I plan to support my local guys and am getting more envolved each year. The lack of time is one factor that makes groenes a good option for some. People with small children or weekend work schedules have an outlet for their hard work. Eight hours at a fur sale is alot harder to get time for than a quick stop at the local gas station. 

Having said this I also plan to attend the sale at Ottisville. As long as my 5 yr old daughter will let me stay.

If anyone is going to Laingsburg on the 10th be sure and say Hi. (I will be one of the guys there *not* selling my furs)


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

furandhides said:


> Just my opinion, but you guys selling to Groney ought to be ashamed of yourselves. Groney comes into the state with nothing in mind but his own profit. Support the local guys, or better yet, take the little time and effort to attend one of the many state assoc. sales. These are the guys who are supporting our FRAGILE, right to trap. Groney ain't gonna do nothing. Roger


 


Hey when you guys start having fur sales up here in the U.P i will be more then happy to go to them. Every sale i see is down in the lower part i am not about to drive 8 hours to sell a lil bit of fur. I cant put my fur up also so i need some where that is some what close to sell it to. I have called a couple local buyers who is not buying fur no more.. 

So dont tell me i should be ashamed To sell my fur to groney.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Rob........ Have you takin your medicines today??? :yikes: Also, how come you guys dont have auctions in the UP? thats like "our" alaska in this state. is there not enough trappers up there to warrant an auction? :SHOCKED:


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> Rob........ Have you takin your medicines today??? :yikes: Also, how come you guys dont have auctions in the UP? thats like "our" alaska in this state. is there not enough trappers up there to warrant an auction? :SHOCKED:


 



Sorry lol just a lil touchy there. truthfully man i have looked all over maybe i am just missing it i dont know but i cant find none up here. I know they have some Nafa drop off points but im not putting my stuff up this year. 


I do know that the convention that is close to my house would fit inside of one building at Evart. :lol:


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

is that the convention in Escanaba?? i went to that 2 years ago and had a blast. but your right, it is nothing like the party in Evart. Cant wait until next summer for that. I think Mid Mich trappers run one too in Evart in the last spring or early summer? I like toys.. :evilsmile


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Wiggler said:


> is that the convention in Escanaba?? i went to that 2 years ago and had a blast. but your right, it is nothing like the party in Evart. Cant wait until next summer for that. I think Mid Mich trappers run one too in Evart in the last spring or early summer? I like toys.. :evilsmile


 

Yea that is the one it was a great convention dont get me wrong. But man after going to Evart it was like wow that was kind of small. I will be for sure going back to the Escanaba one and i will be bringing my boxes with me also. I may even camp at it this year if i can. 


It is strange tho one would think that there would be alot more happen up here for trappers but you dont see it at all i have checked the website for U.P trappers and havent seen nothing on there.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

wow wiz, thats kinda suprising...a lot of yoopers are hunters/trappers, heck, my teacher plans on moving up there to live in an old *rustic* cabin! and yeah, it is like our own little alaska, seeing as the temps get to -20,-30 up there! dont spit!


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

you have alot of ground to cover Rob.. guess you have the west end of the UP all to yourself. :cwm27: i think it would be a riot to go up and try and catch a fisher and bobcat. of which i have caught neither.
but ya i camped at evart for the one night. im gonna do both nights next summer. maybe i'll even camp at the super 8


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Fur-minator,

Hey, if you want to learn about putting up fur, you really owe it to yourself to attend an MTA Sponsored Fur Auction. I really do believe it can be one of the most helpful teaching tools available to those wanting to learn more.

I am probably about 30 minutes from Corunna and the Otisville sale is about 25-30 minutes east of me. Jump on State Road and go north to M-57. Then take M-57 east to M-15 and turn south to Otisville. I bet it is closer than you think.


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

Rob:
They used to have auctions in the UP and in particular I remember the ones in Amasa. I know of no auctions now. NAFA and Fur Harvester pick-ups dominate the way fur is sold in the UP along with Grony. Both NAFA and Fur Harvesters require the fur to be put up, but Grony will buy grease and sometimes in the round. In your part of the country the trapping association has had real difficulty over the last several years. District #3 of UPTA has been the only viable district with some activity in the very west end of the UP. They are trying to get volunteers and reorganized. Mr. Gunville of District #3 is the new President of UPTA and is in hopes of bringing back life to all their districts. I understand your sensitivity, but I do believe the comments on selling to Grony were directed at trappers in the lower where there will be 6 fur auctions this year. Your are right, Escanaba convention is smaller than Evart, but Rick Arduin of District #3 does a great job and is a fantastic trappers and supporter for the future of trapping.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

furandhides said:


> Just my opinion, but you guys selling to Groney ought to be ashamed of yourselves. Groney comes into the state with nothing in mind but his own profit. Support the local guys, or better yet, take the little time and effort to attend one of the many state assoc. sales. These are the guys who are supporting our FRAGILE, right to trap. Groney ain't gonna do nothing. Roger


 Well im not ashamed of myself at all...I have sold to Groney...I have sold to the Locals and I have sold to North Bay and NAFA auctions. First of all i dont trap for money its a hobbie that i love, so whatever price if get for my fur I get. 
This week i will be selling some **** to Groney in kingston on thursday!!!...I also think if you sell Fur to anyone your supporting our right to trap. And dont forget Groney buy's fur from a lot of the locals buyers also...A lot of the small time buyer are middle men for the big outlets like Groney. Also i dont have the time to get to the auctions this year so I will choose to sell to Groney...Any of my fur they dont buy i will ship to NAFA...or sell later in the season to who ever is convient for me. Also remember Groney spends lots of time on the road in our state...He is spending money in out state also...Sell your fur to whoever you choose...If your trapping and selling fur your supporting the sport we all love...Good luck on your lines....

Thumb


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> Well im not ashamed of myself at all...I have sold to Groney...I have sold to the Locals and I have sold to North Bay and NAFA auctions. First of all i dont trap for money its a hobbie that i love, so whatever price if get for my fur I get.
> This week i will be selling some **** to Groney in kingston on thursday!!!...I also think if you sell Fur to anyone your supporting our right to trap. And dont forget Groney buy's fur from a lot of the locals buyers also...A lot of the small time buyer are middle men for the big outlets like Groney. Also i dont have the time to get to the auctions this year so I will choose to sell to Groney...Any of my fur they dont buy i will ship to NAFA...or sell later in the season to who ever is convient for me. Also remember Groney spends lots of time on the road in our state...He is spending money in out state also...Sell your fur to whoever you choose...If your trapping and selling fur your supporting the sport we all love...Good luck on your lines....
> 
> Thumb


Looks like what we have here is a groney SPY!!!:SHOCKED::lol:

Just my opinion, but you guys selling to Groney ought to be ashamed of yourselves.

I must say I was a little shocked by this statement.

These are the guys who are supporting our FRAGILE, right to trap. Groney ain't gonna do nothing. 

And also this one.

I can think of several people(including my self and my boy) who would not have started trapping if it were not for buyers like groney.

Groney comes into the state with nothing in mind but his own profit. 

Nobody and I mean nobody can run and stay in buisness without making a profit so yes groney HAS to think about the bottom line.

There has been so much talk around the trapping forums about what fur is really worth this year. NOT EVEN NAFA can tell you what will happen at the first sale right now.So is groney screwing/sticking it to you etc.?Find me someone who KNOWS how this season is going to play out and you will have your answer. I don't think there is such a person out there right now. So right now you can't say any buyer is sticking it to you!!!


BTW If you go to the gallery under my old username hartman886 there is a pic of my boy getting his first fur check from Guy.(need 15 post in order post the pick here) That pic shows what groney does for trapping.

Chris


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

hartman756 said:


> Looks like what we have here is a groney SPY!!!:SHOCKED::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is your photo...


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks THUMBTRAPPER.

Chris


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Gary A. Schinske said:


> Rob:
> They used to have auctions in the UP and in particular I remember the ones in Amasa. I know of no auctions now. NAFA and Fur Harvester pick-ups dominate the way fur is sold in the UP along with Grony. Both NAFA and Fur Harvesters require the fur to be put up, but Grony will buy grease and sometimes in the round. In your part of the country the trapping association has had real difficulty over the last several years. District #3 of UPTA has been the only viable district with some activity in the very west end of the UP. They are trying to get volunteers and reorganized. Mr. Gunville of District #3 is the new President of UPTA and is in hopes of bringing back life to all their districts. I understand your sensitivity, but I do believe the comments on selling to Grony were directed at trappers in the lower where there will be 6 fur auctions this year. Your are right, Escanaba convention is smaller than Evart, but Rick Arduin of District #3 does a great job and is a fantastic trappers and supporter for the future of trapping.


 
Gary I wasnt saying anything bad at The one Escanaba. It just seams like that we have alot of trappers up here there would be more auctions for ppl to take there fur to. I mean if i had a truck load of fur i may think about driving the 8 hours atleast to sell but with me only have a few furs i would lose major money to try and drive down there. 

I really do hope that the UPTA does get back on track and gets alot more things up here for trappers. And your right Rick is a great guy i had a talk with him in Escanaba. He does seam like he is trying to get things back in track along with the rest of the Members of UPTA. 

I have heard of the auctions that were once held in Amasa and i looked them up to see if they were still going on.. My grandpa is the one who told me about them he used to go with a local trapper when he first started comeing up to the U.P.


I will be back at Escanaba for sure this year and for every year they plan on having it. I did have a great time and met some great ppl who like me just wanna trap and have fun..


----------

